# Miss Caddy has arrived!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

After a delay due to weather issues, Miss MiDis Ritzy Cadillac Style arrived at LAX this morning and I cannot believe this girl is mine.









After only an hour into my three hour drive home, I had to pull over and take her out of the crate and into my arms and she just snuggled into my lap, sighed happily, and went to sleep.







Got her home to introduce her to her new household and she just pranced right in and made herself at home. She and Lucy were adorable to watch and took to each other immediately. Lucy keeps jumping on her to play and I have to scoot her away because OMG, this coat! It's amazing! <strike>and I'm terrified that I'm going to ruin it







</strike> Caddy is everything that Dian said she was and more. WAY more! 

[attachment=12619:attachment]

Lucy: Yipee! You're home! How dare you go somewhere without me. 

[attachment=12622:attachment]

Lucy: *sniffs* What the.... Hey! You're not Crystal!
Caddy: Yes. You're quite observant.

[attachment=12620:attachment]

Caddy: What is that...striped thing over there?
Lucy: Here we go again. *pained sigh* **goes back to butt-sniffing**

[attachment=12624:attachment]

Caddy: Hey, I like this table!

[attachment=12623:attachment]

CADDY: *looks around* yep, I do believe I will like it here.

[attachment=12621:attachment]

CADDY: So where is my room?

[attachment=12626:attachment]

LUCY: Hey, you show-stealer! I'm favorite dog around here!
CADDY: Oh we shall see, my friend, we shall see...

[attachment=12627:attachment]
CADDY: See? We can both be favorite dog.
LUCY: *another long pained sigh*


We'll have more to come, don't worry, LOL! I wasn't sure how I'd feel about another dog since we had to send crystal back to Florida after not even having her a week














That was one of the hardest things I've done, dropping that little girl off at the airport and having to listen to my kids cry the entire way home







(Before I'm asked what happened, I'll make a long story short, I had to send her back because she needs to have followup xrays in four weeks of her hip ) 

Granted, it's only been less than 12 hours, but Caddy is just such a delight! She's been curled up right next to me with her chin resting on my leg the entire time I've been writing this and she is just so personable and adorable! I love the fact that she and Lucy are so close in age (Caddy is older by a few months) and they are just precious together. Caddy is the boss here, even though she's the newbie and Lucy is just letting her get away with it.

Thank you so much Dian (and Faye) for sending me this wonderful girl!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

But what does Gato think? He seems a little less impressed than Lucy!

What a beautiful girl Caddy is! I am so glad Lucy loves her already.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Stacy,

You have TWO fur_beauties_ - wonderful pictures of your new family - Congratulations









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Stacy -- it really sounds like things are going very well. You certainly deserve it after all you've been through lately. Isn't it amazing how well Lucy seems to be handling all of this? I think she's earned an extra treat and to even let her EoE hang down!

Caddy's expressions are so full of personality and she's a real beauty. The "Hey, I like this table" photo shows how pretty she is and just how much personality she has.

Congratulations!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy to see this post with all the wonderful photos. I wish you the very best and I'm really relieved to see that Caddy got there safe and sound!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay ive been waiting all day to see this! congrats!! she is beautiful


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on Caddy. Hey.. she is all in coat already! She can hit the ring soon!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow Great pictures ..Caddy is beautiful and in the one pic she looks like she is smiling!Congratulations again!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love her! How beautiful!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is beautiful, and it sounds like she is just the girl for your family! Good luck, and I look forward to seeing lots of pics of Caddy and Lucy!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Stacy, I am so happy to read that Miss Caddy has arrived and is all you wanted her to be and she and Lucy are already friends! Please keep the pics and stories coming. She and Lucy look so adorable together.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wowie Zowie Caddy is stunning Stacy!!







I can tell you're thrilled to pieces and 
I don't blame you!







I love all the pics you posted and can't wait to
see more. Congratulations!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Congrats on Caddy. Hey.. she is all in coat already! She can hit the ring soon![/B]


Yep! She's already been in the ring so hopefully there will be one of us that knows what to do!!! Her temperment is so much like Lucy's, it's amazing! Their bark even sounds the same!

Thank you everybody for all of your nice words! But I can't take the credit here. Nope, if she's stunning it's all because of the meticulous care Dian has given her for the first year of her life!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you. I loved all the pictures


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Stacy,

What is the name of Dian's kennel. I am very happy for you, Miss Caddy and Lucy. A perfect match!

Susan & my furkidz in NJ


Lucy Owns Me' date='Sep 13 2006, 12:25 AM' post='253599']


> Congrats on Caddy. Hey.. she is all in coat already! She can hit the ring soon!


Yep! She's already been in the ring so hopefully there will be one of us that knows what to do!!! Her temperment is so much like Lucy's, it's amazing! Their bark even sounds the same!

Thank you everybody for all of your nice words! But I can't take the credit here. Nope, if she's stunning it's all because of the meticulous care Dian has given her for the first year of her life! [/QUOTE]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She is stunning.







I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Stacy,

I'm SO happy for you and SOOOO jealous! Caddie is absolutely gorgeous! This girl was meant to be yours. But.......if you decide otherwise you can always send her up to Canada. LOL

Congratulations!!!!!!!









Cathy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

*AWW, I am so happy to hear (and see) that Caddy is everything that you expected and more. Your 2 babies look so beautiful! I am so happy for you! I hope they get along well w/ kitty . 
CONGRATS!!!!!!*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooh she's a looker! congrats on your booooooteefull baby girl


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

What can I say. STUNNING, STUNNING, STUNNING and hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm STUNNING. Congratulations.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats on caddy....! she's a beauty!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

holy Cow, what a beauty














so where is the cat to mess up her hair


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She is just sooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*What a beauty! She is something all maltese lovers should admire. I am sure it won't take her long to wow the judges. Her expressions are priceless. I am so happy you got her. Dian and Faye have such terrific pups! Keep sending the pictures!!!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!! She is precious!!! She has such personality in her little face!!








Congrats...she is a beauty!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a beauty she is.... breathtaking. And she has such a sweet expression, too. Totally a "WOW"!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's beautiful, stacy!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Stacy, Caddy is a real beauty







and you are so lucky to have two gorgeous little girls







I wonder how kitty cat is feeling now? I am sure he is plotting something to keep them on their toes..


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

What a wonderful addition to add to your family







She is a real beauty







Congratulations


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, Miss Caddy is so pretty and seems like such a sweetheart! Congrats, Stacy, and welcome home, Caddy!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a beauty! I know you are proud of her. Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's really beautiful. Congratulations!! Sorry to hear about poor Crystal, though.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats, Caddy is a beauty


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is beautiful and I am glad that she is adjusting so well to your family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments! She is such a delight to have (she sleeping right next to me again) Well, except for this gorgeous coat that again, I am so scared I'm going to ruin! *bites nails* Dian has done a wonderful job with her, this is one well-adjusted little girl! I am so happy to have her, you have no idea! 
I get to go show her off at handling class tonight. I CAN"T WAIT!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thank you for all the wonderful comments! She is such a delight to have (she sleeping right next to me again) Well, except for this gorgeous coat that again, I am so scared I'm going to ruin! *bites nails* Dian has done a wonderful job with her, this is one well-adjusted little girl! I am so happy to have her, you have no idea!
> I get to go show her off at handling class tonight. I CAN"T WAIT!!![/B]



I'm so glad that all is going well for you and Miss Caddy. She is a beautiful little girl with two very nice parents who are both champions in their own right. I think this is a good time to point out to those are critical of those who show because they think it is cruel to the dogs, and further think the dogs are raised in some sterile environment. This may be true for some, or for large handlers who warehouse the dogs, and keep them in crates in the garage or outbuilds, but Dian does not have that many dogs, and Caddy was raised in her home as a part of the family. Caddy did have an x-pen to use when she was not running around in the house or on the deck, but that was positioned so that she could be close enough to what was going on in the area where the family spends most of the time. She could sit on her royal silk bed and observe.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Stacy,
> 
> I'm SO happy for you and SOOOO jealous! Caddie is absolutely gorgeous! This girl was meant to be yours. But.......if you decide otherwise you can always send her up to Canada. LOL
> 
> ...



Actually, Caddy's breeder has sent two dogs for show to Canada within the past few months. The little girl made her debut in the puppy sweepstakes and won. It was so exciting for this person, new to show with her first show dog, and her first show to come away with a table full of prizes.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Caddy is beautiful!!! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She is truly breathtaking !CONGRATS







Happy to hear she seems to be right at home with you !


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

"WOW, she is stunning", Miss Melanie says with a knowing happy grin.

Dian does have BEAUTIFUL dogs for sure.

Miss Melanie walks off slowly as she sings,

"Some day my Princess will come, some day, she will arrive..."










No really, Caddy is beautiful and I am so happy you are happy. Dian and Faye both to amazing jobs with their dogs, and their love of Maltese shows clearly I feel. I love the photos where Caddy IS smiling.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Caddy is quite a poser for the camera! Too cute! I'm glad
you have an instant bond with her. Now Lucy can come live 
with me. Hahaha.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a pretty girl. Congratulations!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Caddy is adorable. You are very lucky to be owned by 2 beautiful girls.








[attachment=12655:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

congratulations on your new addition! I am so excited for you!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How was your first handling class with Caddy?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww sooo cute and precious!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am soooo jealous. Caddy is beautiful!! I almost e-mailed about her to Dian about her but talked myself out of it multiple times since I just don't think I would have the time to show her. She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

A beautiful beautiful girl Caddy is!!!







I am so happy for you that the gals had such a instant bond.

~Carole~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How was the handling class tonight??? And aren't y'all leaving tomorrow for the specialty? I'll be waiting every day for news. I WILL be at the one next fall. BTW, could you get us dates ASAP so we can start planning. 

Isn't it great how this site has enabled us to discover some great breeders over the last couple of months that most people hadn't heard of before?????? I keep a data base and I am most impressed!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> How was the handling class tonight??? And aren't y'all leaving tomorrow for the specialty? I'll be waiting every day for news. I WILL be at the one next fall. BTW, could you get us dates ASAP so we can start planning.
> 
> Isn't it great how this site has enabled us to discover some great breeders over the last couple of months that most people hadn't heard of before?????? I keep a data base and I am most impressed![/B]



And, isn't it wonderful how we have made friends with people here in our own state as well as on the other side of the world?

I hope Stacy comes on soon and posts some new pictures she took today. It's all I can do to keep from putting one on the site, but she took it and sent it to us, so I'll wait patiently (for now).


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's beautiful and such sweet eyes.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

